
AI/ML? Too much hype to ignore ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - vladimir-malyk
https://medium.com/@vladimir.malyk/how-to-deal-with-machine-learning-in-the-wild-65d00fea72d8
======
vladimir-malyk
Made a short story on how to deal with Machine Learning if you're just a
Developer.

No rocket science, just a few facts.

Hope you'll like it :)

ps. even Apple features Neural Engine as a new big thing — you just can't
stand apart ಠ_ಠ

